# New foundling



## Zephyriddle (Mar 28, 2012)

While walking my danes along the Ottawa River today I found this guy crying by a garbage can. He had twigs stuck in his coat and was matted around his ears so I have no idea how long he was outside, but it's been -40 recently and he's the sweetest guy so I highly doubt he was born outside. He let me clip his nails, cut out the mats, clean his ears and check his teeth and just plops in my lap when I go check on him. He's staying in the bathroom away from the girls and dogs until we figure out where he's going or if he's staying. My boss' father is a vet with his own practice so if we keep him at least we'll get a deal on his care. He's so fluffy that his size is deceiving, and I haven't weighed him yet, but he feels around five pounds and is definitely smaller than seven pound Tessa. I'm pretty sure he has all of his adult teeth so I'm thinking around five months? He's just precious. He's already had some much appreciated wellness canned food and is just lounging on the bath mat by the heater. 








Lap cat already 








Also, I've only ever found young kittens, but if we keep him and get him FeLV and FIV tested does he just need one vaccination since he's over 16 weeks? I normally wouldn't bother since all the cats are indoor only, but where I work in a pet store and have the dogs going in and out I'm just never sure what might find it's way inside. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Awww!! He's adorable. I'm fairly sure they need two sets of shots no matter the age. 

What a fluffy cutie!


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

I would only do rabies and distemper esp since he's a stray... he looks like my boy..  thank you for saving him 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! Kayla, He's Precious! So happy you found each other!! That poor little guy...
Have you checked for any frost bite on his ears and feet? 
He's got the cutest little face!


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

My stray only needed one set

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zephyriddle (Mar 28, 2012)

Doesn't seem to have any frost bite, I was concerned at first because the tip of one ear is white, but it's just white fluff  
He loves my girlfriend 























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

Ooo what a lucky guy!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Such a sweet baby! So glad you found him. :kittyturn


----------



## Zephyriddle (Mar 28, 2012)

Looks like he *may* be staying if the vet will give us a food enough deal on his vetting. Extra food and litter isn't a problem because of my work discount, but he'll have to have pet insurance because after Percy's $2200 obstruction surgery in September we just couldn't swing another big vet bill. 
It's only a little crazy to have three cats and two Great Danes in a one bedroom third floor walk up, right?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Crazy isn't always bad! What a sweet looking kitty.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

I feel your pain on vet bills... this is my stray... he looks like yours just lighter

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He is super adorable!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I must be hormonal today, because this made me cry, a happy little cry  The pictures of him in loving arms and warm and safe, and content. And not out in the cold. Yep....crying....what the heck is wrong with me! I love cats, that is obvious, but tears right now, I'm not understanding, so I'm blaming hormones  

He is young enough, just a baby pretty much. If you keep him, and I'm really hoping you can, or if not, that you can find him a good loving home, he is young enough that if you feed him a diet of wet food only, you can avoid SO many health problems down the road. One of the vets at my practice is a holistic vet and wholeheartedly believes that if you start these little kittens off on a good diet, and no crappy dry food, you will potentially avoid those UTI problems and constipation problems that so many cats get. And I know kittens are little pigs and eat lots while they are growing, but by 6-7 months old, they can get away with eating just twice a day if they have to. My spoiled brats also get a bedtime snack of a spoonful of canned food also, but I pretty much divide one 5.5 ounce can of food up between 3 cats for one meal, and they do just fine on that. 

Sorry to preach, I just have been down the road of health problems before I became a firm believe in the best diet I can provide for my cats, and I think my cats are healthier for it. I know it's hard to know what advice to listen to, and I'm no expert, just speaking from my own experiences with my cats over the years and it's hard when there are vets out there that tell you "dry food is better for their teeth", or "science diet is the best cat food out there" when they make big profits off of selling it. 

I hope it works out for this little guy. I was just so overcome with happiness when I saw the pictures, that he was out of the freezing cold and that he looked so content.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

He is SO cute!! Lucky him and luckier you! A lap cat, too?! Wow, what a bundle of cuteness. He may be a stray. I'd do the usual checking of Craigslist, Petfinder.com and other sites or newspapers for a lost kitty report. Maybe post some flyers too (ask for proof of ownership). Maybe he has a chip. 

Should you decide you can't keep him I'd be happy to do a first person write up for you so you can post it.


----------



## Zephyriddle (Mar 28, 2012)

howsefrau32 said:


> I must be hormonal today, because this made me cry, a happy little cry  The pictures of him in loving arms and warm and safe, and content. And not out in the cold. Yep....crying....what the heck is wrong with me! I love cats, that is obvious, but tears right now, I'm not understanding, so I'm blaming hormones
> 
> He is young enough, just a baby pretty much. If you keep him, and I'm really hoping you can, or if not, that you can find him a good loving home, he is young enough that if you feed him a diet of wet food only, you can avoid SO many health problems down the road. One of the vets at my practice is a holistic vet and wholeheartedly believes that if you start these little kittens off on a good diet, and no crappy dry food, you will potentially avoid those UTI problems and constipation problems that so many cats get. And I know kittens are little pigs and eat lots while they are growing, but by 6-7 months old, they can get away with eating just twice a day if they have to. My spoiled brats also get a bedtime snack of a spoonful of canned food also, but I pretty much divide one 5.5 ounce can of food up between 3 cats for one meal, and they do just fine on that.
> 
> ...


Oh, there's no dry food in this house  he'll be transitioned to a raw diet if he stays, right now he's munching on wellness canned. We brought him into our room last night because we can't adjust the heat in the bathroom and were worried it would be too warm. He snuggled and purred all night 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zephyriddle (Mar 28, 2012)

Marcia said:


> He is SO cute!! Lucky him and luckier you! A lap cat, too?! Wow, what a bundle of cuteness. He may be a stray. I'd do the usual checking of Craigslist, Petfinder.com and other sites or newspapers for a lost kitty report. Maybe post some flyers too (ask for proof of ownership). Maybe he has a chip.
> 
> Should you decide you can't keep him I'd be happy to do a first person write up for you so you can post it.


We've checked kijiji and I'm calling the humane society today to see if anyone reported him missing, but I doubt it. I found him along a walking trail along the river, straight down almost 100 feet from the road above, and it's the parliament buildings up there not even houses. He would have had to make it through downtown Ottawa, into the woods, by a barbed wire fence and down a rock face to end up where he was. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zephyriddle (Mar 28, 2012)

Just a few more pictures because he's so **** cute. He weighs in at 5.5lbs and has giant paws. 
























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

What a sweet looking little cat. He almost looks like a little fox in this morning's first photo. It is horrifying to think it was a dump job in the middle of such extreme cold temperatures. Serendipitous that you and the dogs found him. Welcome home, young fellow.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

OMG cuteness overload for sure! He is such an adorable baby, and so so happy to be warm and loved. Look at those little pink paw pads, aww. Looks like he might have a home alright...:thumb


----------



## Zephyriddle (Mar 28, 2012)

So he hasn't gone to the bathroom yet and he's been here for 18 hours. He goes into the litter box and digs around, but doesn't do anything, just sits in there. He definitely isn't straining to go, though. He's easily eaten 6 oz so far so his appetite is great. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

He is absolutely beautiful, it's heart breaking to think how such a friendly, gorgeous kitten might have gotten to where he was in such cold weather!

18 hours doesn't seem to bad, it was about that long before my cat peed when he first got home, and then another day or so before he pooped. 

I was surprised by the excitement I felt about the first time he went to the bathroom


----------



## Zephyriddle (Mar 28, 2012)

He's now peed and pooped and both were normal. Also noticed that he still has all kitten canine teeth so I'm guessing he's closer to four months old? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Yay! For a pee and a poo! This forum has got to be one of the few places where we can all get excited about such things!!!
But it does mean "All systems go"!!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 2, 2013)

Let's do some math: Gorgeous face + sweet personality = jackpot!

Looks like he's a keeper 
I'm very glad for you!


----------



## Zephyriddle (Mar 28, 2012)

We'll know by Monday if we can keep him. We have a spay/neuter clinic in the city that will neuter him for $100 and not require shots to do it, but hopefully my boss' father will work out a deal to get him tested, dewormed, neutered and vaccinated if I decide to. 
Tessa doesn't pay any attention to the creature living in the bedroom, but Percy is very curious. Starting this morning they've been pawing at each other under the door and when I open the door they can see each other but not make contact and there's been no hissing or puffing up so hopefully the integration will be smooth if he stays. It's already getting harder to keep him in the bedroom because he now wants to go exploring every time the door opens. 
Percy wants her new friend









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

